

IPad has 91% consumer satisfaction, demand greater than pre-launch - anderzole
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/05/20/ipad_has_91_consumer_satisfaction_demand_greater_than_pre_launch.html

======
protomyth
I would imagine the demand is going to go up because it only really shines in
hands-on use. The Apple Store strategy seems to be working fairly well with
this type of product.

